# martha's mummy??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Theres a Martha Stewart "Halloween" thick mag out that is a compilation of some of her old Halloween ideas. I was scanning thru it in the checkout and noticed a GREAT mummy in there...where they use corn syrup to attach the guaze and paper towels...then use dust colored powder at the end. I didn't have the $$ to buy the whole mag when all I wanted was that one page. Does anyone have the mag & could scan in the instructions and post them here?? It was the best mummy I have ever seen done...thanks in advance.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Is it the one with her dressed in gold?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i saw that at the store, its too much money(was it 12$? i think? maybe 14$), but it does have a lot of cool stuff in it. not sure where to find just that one though, sorry.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

I saw the one you described but also didn't buy the mag. Closest I can get on her website is how to do mummy make up that is sorta a papermache-ish from 2000.
Have you seen that one from the site? It was way more complicated than syrup, rag, and dust but didn't go into how to do the rest of the costume. Sorry I couldn't help much more.
http://www.marthastewart.com/article/mummy-makeup


----------



## HalloQueen (Oct 20, 2009)

here you go
http://www.marthastewart.com/article/mummy-makeup


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats a cool looking mummy


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

YES! that's it! THANK YOU! :0)


----------

